
Are You in the Top One Percent of the World? - peacewise
https://www.investopedia.com/articles/personal-finance/050615/are-you-top-one-percent-world.asp
======
dv_dt
This is such a fallacy. It's meaningless being in the top 1% of the world
unless you can transact for property and services at some world sourced
purchasing cost - otherwise, the so labeled 1% level of assets means precious
little in actual life stability or security.

